
Show HN: mailtolink – Turn any email into a shareable link - imtavi
https://mailtolink.com
======
bgdam
This is a brilliantly simple solution to a problem a lot of us face, but
unfortunately, I think you're going to have a lot of difficulty in getting
users – simply because most corporate information security guidelines disallow
forwarding emails to non-essential third parties.

~~~
imtavi
Thanks for the feedback! I hear you that it could be a challenge.

------
imtavi
I often need to refer to email threads in Slack, GitHub, documents, etc. I
built mailtolink to make that process as simple as forwarding an email and
dropping in the resulting shareable link. I'd love to get feedback on it!

